# Found my buck/got a big doe!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is a slide shows of pictures! Had a great few days down on the farm. Found the buck I stuck and there is a picture in there of how he looked minus his hind quarter section but you can see the hole where I had hit him. And then pictures of my big doe and other trail cam pictures. Checkout all the gobblers we caught on trail cams! I blew a huge hole in the doe with a 12 ga slug but I was using those Brenneke 1 & 3/8 oz Black Magic Magnums!

Click on the small picture to watch a larger slide show!



Finding my Buck! 



















She was definitely a nice big doe!










A short video I did in the stand right after I got the doe!






The finished Mount!










A special thanks to Allan Wright, the Brown County Game Warden, for stopping by and checking in my buck. I used my buck tag because it was the right thing to do!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks! Actually a couple of rabbit hunters (relatives) found my buck and told us where he was at. The area was tore up pretty good almost like maybe the yotes caught up with him in a weakened state and took him down. The other side of him and his hind qtrs were tore up pretty bad so I didn't include that in the picture for obvious reasons.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats Mike...I'm glad to hear you found your buck. Putting your buck tag on him was class act and like you said, the right thing to do.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Awesome job man!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Cheers to a good season!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's awesome Mike. Congratulations!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Real nice buck Mike..You did the right thing...and as for the slide show that was fantastic.....Congrads. on finding and mounting the rack... JIM....:!


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

"Box of rocks", nice quote, nice deer also, she is a good one! The yotes always eat the @ss out first, at least you were able to salvage the rack for your $24.00 (I would have tagged it too). Just get more does for the freezer, the DOW wants them dead anyway.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree bro! And I'm hoping to fill some more doe tags yet! I normally hope to get does early in archery and I'll whack em every chance I get but I couldn't seem to get a mature doe in bow range for nothing, just lil yearlings and small bucks earlier in bow. 



crappiewacka said:


> "Box of rocks", nice quote, nice deer also, she is a good one! The yotes always eat the @ss out first, at least you were able to salvage the rack for your $24.00 (I would have tagged it too). Just get more does for the freezer, the DOW wants them dead anyway.


----------

